# THC amount/strengths



## Dan789 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello all, new to the forum but not to growing.  Regarding the medicine that we all are striving to produce, what types of tests, evaluations are used to determine the relative strengths of our raw product?  Just curious.


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2017)

most analytical labs do gas chromatography, most growers do the seat of the pants testing by smoking it.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 12, 2017)

Umbra, thanks, I've been using that default method also.  Just wondering if inside the community anyone has used something from " engineered medical" a device called "tcheck"? 
I know they're lots of supposed products that claim to do this, but I saw this online and wondered if anyone had used it?


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2017)

a breeder I know was using a portable device that could look at THC, THCA, CBD, CBDA, CBN, and THCV as well as terpenes. He was using it to help guide him with his parental selection, esp males. It was a crowd fund device. I have no idea what it is called.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

http://sageanalytics.com/old/products/luminary-beacon/

http://sageanalytics.com/products/beacon/


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 14, 2017)

WH, checked on the sage analytics, price unknown at this point. 
MyDx has a $700 unit that tests oil, and dried herb.
And tCheck for $300 which at this point only checks oil.
Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2017)

I get mine tested for 50 bucks a test. I test for pathogens and potency. I am in washington state if you need a name or anything.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Rosebud, I lived in the Tri-Cities myself at one time, what I'm trying to do is acquire something (that works) so I can check my own.  I see that this potentially is going to be a bigger market (for self testing) and it will also answer my own questions on the tinctures and rubs I'm making with regard to their strengths.  I got tired of purchasing unknown strength rubs in the dispensaries and started doing it myself with a magic butter maker.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2017)

www.leafly will give you general strain data on popular strains---really good source of info


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

Send it to Weedhopper,,,i will test it for you. :smoke1:


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 14, 2017)

Are test results consistant throughout the plant?
Do the results change over time?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2017)

screwdriver said:


> Are test results consistant throughout the plant?
> Do the results change over time?



no and yes


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 15, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> no and yes



Yeah, thats what I thought.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I get mine tested for 50 bucks a test. I test for pathogens and potency. I am in washington state if you need a name or anything.



How many days does the test take to determine if there are pathogens?


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 17, 2017)

Just received a call back on the sage analytics, their unit is $23,000 if anyone's interested.  :holysheep:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2017)

I will take 2...


----------

